# existe algo como /etc/portage/package.linguas?? (resuelto)

## Darksidex25

Hola,

Quiero compilar un paquete con soporte para dos idiomas que no son los habituales en mi sistema (es por necesidad para poder compilar otro programa), y claro no quiero añadir esos idiomas a mi /etc/make.conf, solo quiero que estén para ese paquete concreto (zemberek, no está en portage).

He probado (por si colaba) con /etc/portage.lingua y /etc/portage.linguas, a ver si funcionaba igual que su homólogo package.use, pero no.

Hay alguna manera?? He buscado en google, pero no he dado con la combinación correctas de palabras, y también he buscado en el manual de portage, y nada  :Sad: 

----------

## Cereza

Ésto sirve:

```
LINGUAS="bla bla" emerge talcosa
```

----------

## Darksidex25

Gracias, pero eso era justo lo que quería evitar, porque claro, cada vez que hago un emerge -uDN world, recompila el paquete sin el soporte para esos idiomas, así que tengo que volver a recompilarlo así. Lo cual significa que tengo un paquete recompilado 100 veces en su misma versión  :Sad: 

----------

## Cereza

Pues no sé el modo de hacerlo como quieres, aunque supongo que se debe poder, otra cosa que tal vez te interese es hacerlo como he dicho y con --oneshot para que el paquete no se vuelva a recompilar (no obstante así estará fuera de world y no se actualizará si no es a mano)

----------

## paynalton

en /etc/make.conf se encuentra el parametro de LINGUAS.

Y lo tengo así:

```
LINGUAS="es ja"
```

para que emerja con soporte en español y en japones.

----------

## achaw

 *paynalton wrote:*   

> en /etc/make.conf se encuentra el parametro de LINGUAS.
> 
> Y lo tengo así:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Creo que no leiste el post. Lo que quiere Darksidex25, es compilar el soporte de dos lenguas para un paquete en concreto, poniendolo en el make.conf añadiria ese soporte para todo el sistema como el bien dice. En lo personal lo unico que se me ocurre es la solucion de Cereza o bien fijarse si se puede hacer algo editando el ebuild...

Saludos

----------

## jgascon

Por lo que entiendo de este mensaje, deberías añadir los lenguajes que quieras a /etc/portage/package.use como "linguas_es linguas_ja", por ejemplo, para el paquete xxx:

```

echo "sys-app/xxx linguas_es linguas_ja" >> /etc/portage/package.use

```

----------

## Darksidex25

 *jgascon wrote:*   

> Por lo que entiendo de este mensaje, deberías añadir los lenguajes que quieras a /etc/portage/package.use como "linguas_es linguas_ja", por ejemplo, para el paquete xxx:
> 
> ```
> 
> echo "sys-app/xxx linguas_es linguas_ja" >> /etc/portage/package.use
> ...

 

Lo has clavado. Mil gracias a todos.

----------

## pcmaster

Pues a mí no me rula...

En /etc/portage/package.use:

```
app-office/openoffice-bin linguas_es linguas_ca
```

y después:

```
# emerge -pv openoffice-bin

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] app-office/openoffice-bin-2.2.1  USE="-gnome -java -kde" LINGUAS="es -af -as_IN -be_BY -bg -br -bs -ca* -cs -cy -da -de -dz -el -en -en_GB -en_ZA -eo -et -fa -fi -fr -ga -gl -gu_IN -he -hi_IN -hr -hu -it -ja -km -ko -ku -lt -mk -ml_IN -mr_IN -nb -ne -nl -nn -nr -ns -or_IN -pa_IN -pl -pt -ru -rw -sh_YU -sk -sl -sr_CS -ss -st -sv -sw_TZ -ta_IN -te_IN -tg -th -ti_ER -tn -tr -ts -uk -ur_IN -ve -vi -xh -zh_CN -zh_TW -zu" 0 kB 

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

#
```

----------

## Darksidex25

A mi sí:

en mi /etc/portage/package.use

```

app-office/openoffice-bin linguas_es linguas_ca

```

```

localhost ~ # emerge -pv openoffice-bin

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] app-office/openoffice-bin-2.2.1  USE="kde -gnome -java" LINGUAS="ca* es -af -as_IN -be_BY -bg -br -bs -cs -cy -da -de -dz -el -en -en_GB -en_ZA -eo -et -fa -fi -fr -ga -gl -gu_IN -he -hi_IN -hr -hu -it -ja -km -ko -ku -lt -mk -ml_IN -mr_IN -nb -ne -nl -nn -nr -ns -or_IN -pa_IN -pl -pt -ru -rw -sh_YU -sk -sl -sr_CS -ss -st -sv -sw_TZ -ta_IN -te_IN -tg -th -ti_ER -tn -tr -ts -uk -ur_IN -ve -vi -xh -zh_CN -zh_TW -zu" 13,188 kB [?=>0]

```

----------

## i92guboj

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> Pues a mí no me rula...
> 
> En /etc/portage/package.use:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Quizás necesites actualizar tu versión de portage.

----------

## pcmaster

Acabo de mirarlo y tengo la penúltima versión estable (2.1.2.9). He actualizado a la 2.1.2.11 (última estable) y hace lo mismo.

----------

## Darksidex25

Pega el contenido de "eix openoffice-bin"

El mío 

```

darksidex@localhost ~ $ eix openoffice-bin

[I] app-office/openoffice-bin

     Available versions:  2.2.1 {gnome java kde linguas_af linguas_as_IN linguas_be_BY linguas_bg linguas_br linguas_bs linguas_ca linguas_cs linguas_cy linguas_da linguas_de linguas_dz linguas_el linguas_en linguas_en_GB linguas_en_ZA linguas_eo linguas_es linguas_et linguas_fa linguas_fi linguas_fr linguas_ga linguas_gl linguas_gu_IN linguas_he linguas_hi_IN linguas_hr linguas_hu linguas_it linguas_ja linguas_km linguas_ko linguas_ku linguas_lt linguas_mk linguas_ml_IN linguas_mr_IN linguas_nb linguas_ne linguas_nl linguas_nn linguas_nr linguas_ns linguas_or_IN linguas_pa_IN linguas_pl linguas_pt linguas_ru linguas_rw linguas_sh_YU linguas_sk linguas_sl linguas_sr_CS linguas_ss linguas_st linguas_sv linguas_sw_TZ linguas_ta_IN linguas_te_IN linguas_tg linguas_th linguas_ti_ER linguas_tn linguas_tr linguas_ts linguas_uk linguas_ur_IN linguas_ve linguas_vi linguas_xh linguas_zh_CN linguas_zh_TW linguas_zu}

     Installed versions:  2.2.1(10:34:19 18/06/07)(-gnome -java kde -linguas_af -linguas_as_IN -linguas_be_BY -linguas_bg -linguas_br -linguas_bs -linguas_ca -linguas_cs -linguas_cy -linguas_da -linguas_de -linguas_dz -linguas_el -linguas_en -linguas_en_GB -linguas_en_ZA -linguas_eo linguas_es -linguas_et -linguas_fa -linguas_fi -linguas_fr -linguas_ga -linguas_gl -linguas_gu_IN -linguas_he -linguas_hi_IN -linguas_hr -linguas_hu -linguas_it -linguas_ja -linguas_km -linguas_ko -linguas_ku -linguas_lt -linguas_mk -linguas_ml_IN -linguas_mr_IN -linguas_nb -linguas_ne -linguas_nl -linguas_nn -linguas_nr -linguas_ns -linguas_or_IN -linguas_pa_IN -linguas_pl -linguas_pt -linguas_ru -linguas_rw -linguas_sh_YU -linguas_sk -linguas_sl -linguas_sr_CS -linguas_ss -linguas_st -linguas_sv -linguas_sw_TZ -linguas_ta_IN -linguas_te_IN -linguas_tg -linguas_th -linguas_ti_ER -linguas_tn -linguas_tr -linguas_ts -linguas_uk -linguas_ur_IN -linguas_ve -linguas_vi -linguas_xh -linguas_zh_CN -linguas_zh_TW -linguas_zu)

     Homepage:            http://www.openoffice.org/

     Description:         OpenOffice productivity suite

```

Como ves sí que viene el soporte para linguas_*

mi versión de portage 2.1.3_rc9

----------

## pcmaster

Parece que el soporte sí lo tiene:

```
# eix openoffice-bin

[I] app-office/openoffice-bin

     Available versions:  2.2.1 {gnome java kde linguas_af linguas_as_IN linguas_be_BY linguas_bg linguas_br linguas_bs linguas_ca linguas_cs linguas_cy linguas_da linguas_de linguas_dz linguas_el linguas_en linguas_en_GB linguas_en_ZA linguas_eo linguas_es linguas_et linguas_fa linguas_fi linguas_fr linguas_ga linguas_gl linguas_gu_IN linguas_he linguas_hi_IN linguas_hr linguas_hu linguas_it linguas_ja linguas_km linguas_ko linguas_ku linguas_lt linguas_mk linguas_ml_IN linguas_mr_IN linguas_nb linguas_ne linguas_nl linguas_nn linguas_nr linguas_ns linguas_or_IN linguas_pa_IN linguas_pl linguas_pt linguas_ru linguas_rw linguas_sh_YU linguas_sk linguas_sl linguas_sr_CS linguas_ss linguas_st linguas_sv linguas_sw_TZ linguas_ta_IN linguas_te_IN linguas_tg linguas_th linguas_ti_ER linguas_tn linguas_tr linguas_ts linguas_uk linguas_ur_IN linguas_ve linguas_vi linguas_xh linguas_zh_CN linguas_zh_TW linguas_zu}

     Installed versions:  2.2.1(04:42:52 PM 06/16/2007)(-gnome -java -kde -linguas_af -linguas_as_IN -linguas_be_BY -linguas_bg -linguas_br -linguas_bs linguas_ca -linguas_cs -linguas_cy -linguas_da -linguas_de -linguas_dz -linguas_el -linguas_en -linguas_en_GB -linguas_en_ZA -linguas_eo linguas_es -linguas_et -linguas_fa -linguas_fi -linguas_fr -linguas_ga -linguas_gl -linguas_gu_IN -linguas_he -linguas_hi_IN -linguas_hr -linguas_hu -linguas_it -linguas_ja -linguas_km -linguas_ko -linguas_ku -linguas_lt -linguas_mk -linguas_ml_IN -linguas_mr_IN -linguas_nb -linguas_ne -linguas_nl -linguas_nn -linguas_nr -linguas_ns -linguas_or_IN -linguas_pa_IN -linguas_pl -linguas_pt -linguas_ru -linguas_rw -linguas_sh_YU -linguas_sk -linguas_sl -linguas_sr_CS -linguas_ss -linguas_st -linguas_sv -linguas_sw_TZ -linguas_ta_IN -linguas_te_IN -linguas_tg -linguas_th -linguas_ti_ER -linguas_tn -linguas_tr -linguas_ts -linguas_uk -linguas_ur_IN -linguas_ve -linguas_vi -linguas_xh -linguas_zh_CN -linguas_zh_TW -linguas_zu)

     Homepage:            http://www.openoffice.org/

     Description:         OpenOffice productivity suite

AthlonXP ~ #
```

pero sigue haciendo lo mismo:

```

AthlonXP portage # emerge -pv openoffice-bin

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] app-office/openoffice-bin-2.2.1  USE="-gnome -java -kde" LINGUAS="es -af -as_IN -be_BY -bg -br -bs -ca* -cs -cy -da -de -dz -el -en -en_GB -en_ZA -eo -et -fa -fi -fr -ga -gl -gu_IN -he -hi_IN -hr -hu -it -ja -km -ko -ku -lt -mk -ml_IN -mr_IN -nb -ne -nl -nn -nr -ns -or_IN -pa_IN -pl -pt -ru -rw -sh_YU -sk -sl -sr_CS -ss -st -sv -sw_TZ -ta_IN -te_IN -tg -th -ti_ER -tn -tr -ts -uk -ur_IN -ve -vi -xh -zh_CN -zh_TW -zu" 13,976 kB 

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 13,976 kB

AthlonXP portage # 
```

```

AthlonXP portage # cat package.use

mail-client/sylpheed-claws spamassassin

media-libs/xine-lib mad imagemagick xvmc

media-libs/sdl-image gif

media-libs/sdl-mixer mikmod

media-sound/normalize mad xmms

media-video/dvdrip xine

media-video/ffmpeg encode x264

media-video/kaffeine gstreamer

media-video/mplayer mad

media-video/realplayer nsplugin

media-video/xine-ui vdr

media-video/vdr dvbplayer

app-cdr/k3b encode mp3

app-office/openoffice-bin linguas_es linguas_ca

sys-apps/dbus qt3

net-print/hplip qt3

media-gfx/imagemagick mpeg

dev-java/blackdown-jre nsplugin

dev-java/sun-jre-bin nsplugin

www-client/mozilla-firefox java

x11-libs/cairo pdf glitz

net-www/mplayerplug-in gmedia realmedia 

app-text/acroread nsplugin

www-client/mozilla-firefox mozbranding

x11-wm/beryl emerald

media-plugins/audacious-plugins mad

AthlonXP portage # 
```

¿Será la versión del portage?

----------

## sefirotsama

Solo añadir que también funciona con otros parametros.

Mi ipw3945d tiene al final, despues de las USE, FEATURES="-sandbox"; sinó no compilaba....

Queria probar con meter opciones especificas de compilador a paquetes determinados pero preferí invertir el tiempo en otras cosas (y es que muchas veces no acabo lo que empiezo, lo que es un problema).

----------

